# Who has a good price on 223?



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Tired of all the ammo price hikes lately. Anyone know where to get a good deal on 1000rds wolf 55 gr. .223 ammo? I have checked alot of online sites and most are out or backordered. Thanks


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

good luck on finding a deal on ammo  
http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/browse


http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/223.html

http://www.ammunitionstore.com/

http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm

http://www.centerfiresystems.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=146


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the links, I have searched most of them already. Either out of stock or to high priced. I may end up going with CFS Thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon may have a good deal on 1000 rounds of WOLF, PMC, or UMC .223 ammo. Let me check.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would be interested as well, I just bought a AR-15 and need some bulk ammo, I have did a little checking around the Columbus area with little luck, shipping ammo would probably require a second mortgage, most any kind of 55gr ball would interest me.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I would be interested as well, I just bought a AR-15 and need some bulk ammo, I have did a little checking around the Columbus area with little luck, shipping ammo would probably require a second mortgage, most any kind of 55gr ball would interest me.



My AR-15 would not cycle Wolf ammo to save it's life. Every other round would jam. Stay away from green cased ammo. It's nothing but a headache in those guns. PMC ammo was fine.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you have a bushnmaster? They usually don't like Wolf ammo. Since Wolf started Poly coating thier ammo instead of laquer coating it there seems to be far less trouble. Heck I'll take 1000rds or more of the new Wolf any day if the price is right!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Mine is a DPMS, I wasnt really thinking about Wolf more along the lines of Remington UMC or Winchester USA or PMC, I havent bought any bulk ball 223 ammo in a few years(when I still had my Ruger Mini) but I used to be able to find it at a local shop from time to time for around [email protected], was out a few weeks ago looking around and boy have things changed, my next stop might be at the gunshows.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

here's a couple of places that i've bought from several times.not sure how their .223 prices compare but both have alot of different brands.

http://cheaperthandirt.com/223remin_gf.htm

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browseammo.aspx?c=96&s=907


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Ifyou haven't bought any ammo lately youu are in for a big surprise. Pices have skyrocketed. I serioulsy doubt you will find any deals at gunshows 
(I haven't) Best prices are online, even with shipping


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent been to a show in about a year, the way it sounds Im in for a surprise, I guess I might need to check online, I have always heard that the hazardous fee and just the sheer weight of the ammo will really hit you where it hurts on shipping.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I just asked a company from Tennessee about shipping $11.00 for 1000rds to Ohio. When you figure you don't have to pay sales tax its not to bad.They have about the best prices I have found, I'll probably order from there. 
www.widners.com


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have ordered reloading supplies from them before(years ago though) they were a pretty good company to deal with, what brand ammo were you looking at???


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

$165 for 7.62x39, makes one want to cry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap, prices took a MAJOR increase & they wont be going back down from what I hear.


----------

